# υπερμέγεθες (όχι υπερμεγέθες)



## Alexandra (Jan 27, 2010)

υπερμεγέθης -ης -ες [ipermejéθis] Ε11α : που το μέγεθός του υπερβαίνει κατά πολύ το κανονικό ή το συνηθισμένο. [λόγ. < αρχ. ὑπερμεγέθης] 

Κλιτικό πρότυπο Ε11α, δηλαδή: κακοήθης, κακοήθης, *κακόηθες*
Άρα το σωστό είναι υπερμέγεθες, όχι *υπερμεγέθες.

Από το in.gr σχετικά με το iPad σήμερα: 
Η πολυσυζητημένη συσκευή μοιάζει με υπερμεγέθες iPhone. Ο Τζομπς έδειξε το Facebook και τους New York Times ως παραδείγματα για τη λειτουργία πλοήγησης στο Διαδίκτυο και άνοιξε ένα παράθυρο e-mail.

Να δούμε τι λέει και το Διαδίκτυο:
υπερμεγέθες: 20.700
υπερμέγεθες: 21.100
κακοήθες: 29.600
κακόηθες: 49.600


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2010)

Είναι από τα πιο δύσκολα αυτά τα ουδέτερα. Και νόμιζω ότι το _υπερμέγεθες_ είναι το πιο γνωστό μετά το _σύνηθες_, με τα λιγότερα παρατονισμένα. Δείτε τα χειρότερα (στο Altavista):

_αύταρκες_ (το γραμματικά σωστό): 731 ευρήματα
_αυτάρκες_: 864
_αύθαδες_ (το γραμματικό): 474 ευρήματα
_αυθάδες_: 25.900!

Στο _ευμεγέθης, - ης, ευμέγεθες_ πέφτει σε «λάθος» και το Λεξισκόπιο!

Μετά απ' αυτό, βαρέθηκα να κοιτάω. Εδώ είναι όλα μαζί τα δύσπεπτα:
*αήθης, ανισομεγέθης, αυθάδης, αυτάρκης, επιμήκης, ευμεγέθης, ισομεγέθης, κακοήθης, καλοήθης, ουρανομήκης, προμήκης, συνήθης, υπερμεγέθης*
με ουδέτερα:
*άηθες, ανισομέγεθες, αύθαδες, αύταρκες, επίμηκες, ευμέγεθες, ισομέγεθες, κακόηθες, καλόηθες, ουρανόμηκες, πρόμηκες, σύνηθες, υπερμέγεθες*

Βέβαια, με ένα —_ες_ στο ΛΚΝ δεν φαίνεται πού τονίζεται το ουδέτερο (ποιος τρέχει στα πρότυπα;) ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ το δίνει ολογράφως: _κακόηθες_. Στο Σχολικό δίνουν μόνο τον αριθμό του προτύπου. Μα δεν μαθαίνεται ο τονισμός με αριθμούς προτύπων!


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2010)

Επίσης, επειδή εκείνο το —_ες_ στο τέλος είναι... θηλυκός πειρασμός (εύκολα μπορεί να νομίσει κανείς ότι είναι κατάληξη πληθυντικού του θηλυκού), θα πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε ότι κάποια από τα «σωστά» είναι στην πραγματικότητα θηλυκά!

Π.χ. _ο υ ρ α ν ό μ η κ ε ς κραυγές / ιαχές_.

Το θηλυκό είναι κανονικά: _*ουρανομήκεις κραυγές*_.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jan 28, 2010)

> Είναι από τα πιο δύσκολα αυτά τα ουδέτερα


Οπότε δεν είχε ελπίδα ο ευήθης.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Οπότε δεν είχε ελπίδα ο ευήθης.


Στο ΛΚΝ υπάρχει μια μικρή κατάπτωση των —ηθών. Ωστόσο, στο ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει και _ευήθης, εύηθες_, και _φιλαλήθης, φιλάληθες_, μέχρι και _χρηστοήθης, χρηστόηθες_.


----------



## mariaak (Jan 28, 2010)

Στο ΛΚΝ δίνονται και ολόκληροι οι πίνακες κλίσεις. Εδώ για τα επίθετα και τις μετοχές.
Δυστυχώς, όπως σημειώνει και ο Nickel, για να οδηγηθούμε εκεί πρέπει προς το παρόν να επιστρέψουμε στην αρχική σελίδα του ΛΚΝ  και να επιλέξουμε τους παρακάτω δεσμούς:
ΠΙΝΑΚΕΣ ΚΛΙΤΙΚΩΝ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑΤΩΝ
Το Ρηματικό Σύστημα
Το Ονοματικό Σύστημα


nickel said:


> Βέβαια, με ένα —_ες_ στο ΛΚΝ δεν φαίνεται πού τονίζεται το ουδέτερο (ποιος τρέχει στα πρότυπα;) ενώ το ΛΝΕΓ το δίνει ολογράφως: _κακόηθες_. Στο Σχολικό δίνουν μόνο τον αριθμό του προτύπου. Μα δεν μαθαίνεται ο τονισμός με αριθμούς προτύπων!


----------

